
The problems with capitalism, as explained by a Minecraft hedge fund manager - zeeshanm
http://www.theverge.com/2014/12/4/7331359/capitalism-problems-as-explained-by-minecraft-hedge-fund-manager
======
lkbm
Reading the tweets themselves may give a better explanation:
[https://storify.com/JohnOfBrindle/the-great-minecraft-
crash-...](https://storify.com/JohnOfBrindle/the-great-minecraft-crash-and-
the-women-who) [https://storify.com/JohnOfBrindle/the-block-doctrine-part-
ii](https://storify.com/JohnOfBrindle/the-block-doctrine-part-ii)

...if you can get over the fact that you're reading an entire essay written as
a series of tweets.

